# Can't sleep at night after evening work out



## aruban (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,
I used to go to the gym in the morning but recently started training at night because of my schedule. My intensity has been the same, but now when I go to sleep at night, I can't fall asleep. It's weird, I feel completely wired, like I've drank a load of coffee. When I do fall asleep and wake up in the morning, I feel like I did not have a good nights rest. Then the next night I would completely crash. I tried taking ibuprofen to try to take some of the edge off but it doesn't work. Anybody experience this?


----------



## willapp (Mar 7, 2006)

How soon after the workout do you go to bed?

I've always trained in the evening, but my latest workout finishes about 8pm and I never have problems sleeping - I do get a bit of a 'buzz' for an hour or two after the session, during which I probably wouldn't be able to sleep either, but after that the exhaustion kicks in and I sleep like a baby


----------



## aruban (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm usually done by 7:00pm. I go home and have my Post workout shake and some dinner. Probably in bed around 10:30pm.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2006)

yup, working out that late could definitely affect your sleep.


----------



## zapedy (Mar 7, 2006)

most people train around that time dont they? go to the gym straight from work and finish around 7ish i would of thought, i do anyways!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> most people train around that time dont they? go to the gym straight from work and finish around 7ish i would of thought, i do anyways!



I don't know, I don't.


----------



## GFR (Mar 7, 2006)

Drink 5-6 beers and you will fall asleep


----------



## Phred (Mar 8, 2006)

Usually my WO's end by 7:00pm, and I am in bed by 10:00pm.  I have time for a PWO drink and a solid meal, then bed.  I will take some Meletonin once in a while, but most nights I do not need it.  I sleep just fine - well if I did not drink so much water I would sleep better.   



			
				aruban said:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> I used to go to the gym in the morning but recently started training at night because of my schedule. My intensity has been the same, but now when I go to sleep at night, I can't fall asleep. It's weird, I feel completely wired, like I've drank a load of coffee. When I do fall asleep and wake up in the morning, I feel like I did not have a good nights rest. Then the next night I would completely crash. I tried taking ibuprofen to try to take some of the edge off but it doesn't work. Anybody experience this?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yup, working out that late could definitely *affect *your sleep.



Good Lord, somebody got it right.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2006)

aruban said:
			
		

> I'm usually done by 7:00pm. I go home and have my Post workout shake and some dinner. Probably in bed around 10:30pm.



If its not working then obviously you need to switch back to something that does work for you. Your listed above schedule would probably work for me just fine, then again quality of sleep might still be affected and I might not even know it.


----------



## aruban (Mar 9, 2006)

I can't go back to working out in the morning because of my schedule. So I guess I'll just continue and try different things. I don't do alcohol so that's not an option for me.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 9, 2006)

Intense exercise causes your body to release endorphins.  Some people get really wired from them.  I made the same switch as you a few months ago and still have problems sometimes.  For the most part though, it's just a matter of your body getting used to relaxing soon after an intense workout.  Phred mentioned Melatonin, that's a good helper too.


----------



## KC Lifter (Mar 9, 2006)

Try ZMA and see if that helps. I had trouble sleeping before and that really made a difference.


----------



## aruban (Mar 9, 2006)

What's ZMA? Is it something I can get at the local pharmacy?


----------



## KC Lifter (Mar 9, 2006)

aruban said:
			
		

> What's ZMA? Is it something I can get at the local pharmacy?



You can get in from bb.com, bulknutrition or any online supplement company.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2006)

I use Melatonin as well.


----------



## rex (Mar 9, 2006)

well, strangely enough i start workin out at about 9pm finish by about 10pm, and go straight to sleep. Im always tired, and it works for me to do things this way...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 9, 2006)

It could be that your evenining meal is having more of an effect on your sleep than you might think. I'm not familiar with the supplement named above, but keep in mind that food can affect sleep in many ways as well.


----------

